# XP 32Bit erkennt nur 2,5 von 4 GB



## ruyven_macaran (28. September 2010)

Moin.
Das 4GB RAM unter 32Bit nicht vollständig nutzbar sind, ist ja bekannt. Aber normalerweise habe ich da was von 0,25-0,75GB gehört, die für die Addressierung diverser Geräte draufgehen. Bei mir sind es satte 1,5GB, d.h. ich habe quasi genauo viel RAM, wie zuvor mit 2x1GB.
Jemand einen Tipp, woran das liegen kann? (und vor allem: Wie ich es ändere?)

Hardware:
Gigabyte EP45T-UD3P
(im BIOS deaktiviert: Audio, 1x LAN, Firewire. ICH10R im RAID-Modus)
9800GTX+ (512MB)
Soundblaster Audigy2ZS (Firewire in Windows deaktiviert)

Die 2x2GB G.Skill werden im POST komplett erkannt und durchlaufen memtest86+ problemlos. Muss also an der Software liegen.


----------



## funkyaiman (28. September 2010)

hm tests mal mit einer testversion von Win7, ansonsten mal formatieren


----------



## hulkhardy1 (28. September 2010)

Schau mal bitte nach ob bei dir unter msconfig ein Harcken bei "Maximaler Speicher" ist. Wenn ja dann weg damit. Das zweite was mir noch einfällt, wenn im Bios die onboard Grafik an ist, nutzt sie vieleicht den Ram als shared VRam.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. September 2010)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Schau mal bitte nach ob bei dir unter msconfig ein Harcken bei "Maximaler Speicher" ist.


 
Den Kram gibts unter XP nicht, nur bei Vista/Sieben. 

MEin Tipp ist ja, dass es am Brett selbst liegt.
Hast du die 4GB mal woanders reingebaut um einen Defekt auszuschließen?
(ich hab mein ein 1GB Riegel gehabt, von dem nur 500MB erkannt wurden)


----------



## D!str(+)yer (28. September 2010)

Vielleicht "Memory Low Gap" im Bios verstellt?


----------



## chris1995 (28. September 2010)

Win Xp kann doch normalerweiße nur 3,3Gb, wenn du onboard grafik verwendest dan kommt das schon hin Windows zweigt auch noch ein paar MB ab!
MfG Chris


----------



## punTo (28. September 2010)

Genauso ist es bei neueren BS bekommst du dann vlt max. 3,2gb raus.
Das Problem is nur das das System nur effektiv mit geraden Zahlen arbeitet, wirst nie nen komplett PC mit ´3GB RAM finden oder einen Tripple Core.

Ich denke das windows xp deswegen nur 2gb Ram anzeigt und nutzt, bleibt dir wohl nichts anderes übrig als ein 64bit System zu installieren oder mit dem RAM zu leben


----------



## draimor (28. September 2010)

Also das Problem kenn ich nur zu gut soweit ich weis wird der speicher von deiner graka noch abgezogen. Und dann kannst du es dir ja so ziemlich ausrechnen. Also ich würde dir einfach empfehlen auf win 7 64bit umzusteigen funktioniert einfach besser und du hast keine Abzüge.

mfg Draimor


----------



## hulkhardy1 (28. September 2010)

Oh je das ist nicht mein Tag, klar obern steht ganz klar XP!! Hab heut schon zum zweiten mal Misst geschrieben und immer erwischt mich @quantie dabei, sag mal überwachst du mich?


----------



## CPU-GPU (28. September 2010)

also bei meim XP32bit erkannte es 3,25GB 
Haste schon mal die physikalische auslagerungsdatei (visueller arbeitsspeicher) kontrolliert und selbst eingestellt?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. September 2010)

funkyaiman schrieb:


> hm tests mal mit einer testversion von Win7, ansonsten mal formatieren



Ich würde es vorerst gerne vermeiden, das System neu aufzusetzen.




hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Schau mal bitte nach ob bei dir unter msconfig ein Harcken bei "Maximaler Speicher" ist. Wenn ja dann weg damit. Das zweite was mir noch einfällt, wenn im Bios die onboard Grafik an ist, nutzt sie vieleicht den Ram als shared VRam.



P45 hat keine IGP.




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Den Kram gibts unter XP nicht, nur bei Vista/Sieben.



Vergleichbaren Kram gibts auch unter XP ("maxmem" in der boot.ini), ist aber inaktiv.



> MEin Tipp ist ja, dass es am Brett selbst liegt.
> Hast du die 4GB mal woanders reingebaut um einen Defekt auszuschließen?
> (ich hab mein ein 1GB Riegel gehabt, von dem nur 500MB erkannt wurden)



Kenn ich von meinen 440BX Systemen, wo einige Riegel oder Riegelkombinationen unvollständig erkannt werden (allerdings nie 25% eines Riegels - entweder 0, 50 oder 100%) - dann zeigt das Board das aber auch selbst an. Meine 4GB werden im POST und beim booten von CD für memtest aber vollständig erkannt, nur XP verweigert sich.
Ansonsten hab ich keine DDR3 Systeme im Haus.



D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Vielleicht "Memory Low Gap" im Bios verstellt?



Könnte ich mich nicht dran erinnern, aber ich werde nochmal nachgucken.
Was sollte da stehen?




punTo schrieb:


> Genauso ist es bei neueren BS bekommst du dann vlt max. 3,2gb raus.



3,25-3,5GB wären das, was ich erwarte hätte.



> Das Problem is nur das das System nur effektiv mit geraden Zahlen arbeitet, wirst nie nen komplett PC mit ´3GB RAM finden oder einen Tripple Core.
> 
> Ich denke das windows xp deswegen nur 2gb Ram anzeigt und nutzt, bleibt dir wohl nichts anderes übrig als ein 64bit System zu installieren oder mit dem RAM zu leben



Es gibt Komplettsysteme mit Tiplecores, mit 3GB (gerade bei Notebooks gar nicht mal so selten) und Windows erkennt nicht 2GB, sondern 2,5GB, was deine auch so sehr abwegige Theorie wohl wiederlegen sollte. Jede Menge andere Leute haben mit vergleichbaren Systemen >3GB zur Verfügung.




draimor schrieb:


> Also das Problem kenn ich nur zu gut soweit ich weis wird der speicher von deiner graka noch abgezogen. Und dann kannst du es dir ja so ziemlich ausrechnen.



Es wird nicht einfach die Speichergröße abgezogen, sondern es wird von diversen DMA Geräten (z.B. der Grafikkarte) ein gewisser Speicherbereich beansprucht (oder könnte beansprucht werden), der eigene Adressen braucht. Afaik ist sogar nicht nur nicht 1:1 die Größe des VRAM, sondern vollkommen unabhängig davon, d.h. eine GPU mit 512 MB verursacht genauso viel Abzug, wie die gleiche GPU auf einer anderen Platine mit 2048 MB.

So oder so: Ich hab ne 512er Karte und es gibt genug Leute, die mit 1GB Karten 3+GB nutzen können. Will auch.

Kennt vielleicht jemand eine Methode, mit der man herausfinden kann, für welches Gerät wieviele Speicheradressen reserviert sind?



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> also bei meim XP32bit erkannte es 3,25GB
> Haste schon mal die physikalische auslagerungsdatei (visueller arbeitsspeicher) kontrolliert und selbst eingestellt?



virtueller Arbeitsspeicher ist deaktiviert. (hatte ihn aber auch schon mal, macht keinen Unterschied)


----------



## D!str(+)yer (28. September 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Könnte ich mich nicht dran erinnern, aber ich werde nochmal nachgucken.
> Was sollte da stehen?



Es sollte glaub ich nicht aktiviert sein. Müsste ich aber selbst mal nach schauen


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. September 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Kennt vielleicht jemand eine Methode, mit der man herausfinden kann, für welches Gerät wieviele Speicheradressen reserviert sind?


 
Keine Ahnung, mir ist aber mal aufgefallen, dass je mehr Slots und Controller ein Brett hat, desto mehr wird vom RAM abgezogen, also muss das immer zuerst adressiert werden.
Ein High End AMD Mainboard "verbraucht" mehr RAM als ein einfaches AMD Board.
Eine IGP "verbraucht" auch RAM, bei meinem System (Signatur) sinds 400MB, die weg sind, wenn ich ein 32bit OS installiere, obwohl die Grafikkarte ja 128MB Sideport hat (man kanns im Bios auch nicht einstellen, die 400MB sind einfach weg).

Ich wüsste jetzt nicht, was bei deinem Board so großartig was wegadressieren sollte.

Der RAM einer GPU Karte muss auch nicht adressiert werden, sondern nur der PCIe Slot und der ist immer gleich. Je mehr, desto mehr wird adressiert und desto weniger RAM hat man am Ende über.
Bei meinem diversen Boards schwank das mal um 500MB, was schon heftig ist. 

Ich würde mir mal anderen RAM besorgen oder doch mal das Bios durchforsten, obs da eine Option gibt, die du vergessen hast.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. September 2010)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Es sollte glaub ich nicht aktiviert sein. Müsste ich aber selbst mal nach schauen



Hab jetzt ziemlich lange vergeblich nach der Option gesucht 
Wo sollte die zu finden sein 




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich wüsste jetzt nicht, was bei deinem Board so großartig was wegadressieren sollte.



Ich wüsste vor allen Dingen nicht, was ich noch abschalten könnte. (okay - den COM-Port brauche ich die meiste Zeit und und LPT fast noch weniger, aber wenn dann will ich nicht neu booten müssen. Und irgendwie sollten Schnittstellen aus der 640k Zeit ja auch kein Gigabyte Speicheradressen fressen...)


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. September 2010)

Ob du den COM Kram oder den Diskettencontroller abschaltest, ist eh egal, die Hardware ist vorhanden, also muss sie auch adressiert werden, dabei spielt es keine Rolle, ob sie nutzbar ist oder nicht.

Hast du mal im Bios geguckt, ob da eine Funktion ist, die irgendwas mit Memory zu tun hat?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. September 2010)

Ich hab das ganze Ding durchsucht - nichts, oder ich bin zu blöd, es als solches zu erkennen. (natürlich jede Menge zum RAM, aber Timings&Co interessieren Windows ja nicht)


----------



## D!str(+)yer (30. September 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hab jetzt ziemlich lange vergeblich nach der Option gesucht
> Wo sollte die zu finden sein


Also bei ist alles was mit Speicher zu tun hat beisammen, wo es bei dir ist,  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Oktober 2010)

Bei mir sind die Timing-Einstellungen mit den ganzen Takt und Spannungsoptionen zu einem Menü zusammengefasst - und "Memory Low Gap" gibts da nicht.

hier mal ein Bild von einem Board mit vergleichbaren BIOS


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (1. Oktober 2010)

Du kannst im Geräte-Manger die jeweiligen Speicherbereiche unter dem Reiter _Ressourcen_ ansehen und umrechnen (ausgehend von Hex/Qword --> Dez und Byte --> MiByte)
Eigentlich noch besser: _Ansicht_ --> _Ressourcen nach Verbindung_ für eine bessere Übersicht + optische Unterteilung nach Adressbereichen

Wie du schon gesagt hast, hat VRAM nichts direkt damit zu tun. Seit Jahren wird sinnvollerweise nicht mehr komplett gemapped. Es wird daher mittlerweile weder ein Adressbereich gleicher Größe belegt, noch besteht ein Zusammenhang zwischen der VRAM-Größe und der des reservierten Adressbereichs - leider muss man fast sagen, da zumindest mir bis heute nicht bekannt ist, wie man ohne Testen gezielt eine Karte auswählen kann, bei der nur ein kleinerer Adressbereich belegt wird. "Standard" im positiven Sinne ist ein Adressfenster von 256 MiByte, weniger geht AFAIK durch technische Limitierungen seitens des XPDM nicht.

Druiden-Tipp: Such dir den PCI Express Root Port mit mehreren Einträgen raus - die anderen können vernachlässigt werden. Die Grafikkarte allein wird diese Größe nicht überschreiten, sondern immer darunter liegen (falls doch: Neu rechnen ).

Hier mal ein paar Beispiele (Bei den Hexwerten ist nicht die Berechnung ausgeführt, "-" steht hier für "bis", nicht "Minus"):

Asus P5W DH Deluxe (975X), 2 x 2 GiByte RAM, Geforce 8800 GS/384 MiByte, Win XP Pro x86 SP3:

PCI Express Root Port (wahrscheinlich nur 277D, (tendenziell zu vernachlässigender) Rest leider nicht notiert):
FEAFFFFF - F8AD0000 = 96 MiByte
EFEFFFFF - AFF00000 = 1024 MiByte
000BFFFFF - 000A00000 = 192 KiByte

--> ca. 1120 MiByte

Geforce 8800GS:

FDFFFFFFF - FD0000000 = 16 MiByte
DFFFFFFFF - C00000000 = 512 MiByte
FBFFFFFFF - FA0000000 = 32 MiByte
000BFFFFF - 000A00000 = 192 KiByte

--> ca. 560 MiByte

Effektiv nutzbar: ca. 2,75 GiByte RAM

---------------------------------

Asus P5W DH Deluxe (975X), 2 x 2 GiByte RAM, Geforce GTX 275/384 MiByte, Win XP Pro x86 SP3:

PCI Express Root Port:
27D0:    CFE00000 - CFEFFFFF --> 1 MiBye
27D6:    F8900000 - F89FFFFF --> 1 MiByte
27E0:    F8800000 - F88FFFFF --> 1 MiByte
27E2:    F8700000 - F87FFFFF --> 1 MiByte
277D:     F8A00000 - FEAFFFFF --> 97 MiByte
    CFF00000 - EFEFFFFF --> 512 MiByte
    000A0000 - 000BFFFF --> 0,1 MiByte

--> ca. 613,1 MiByte

GTX 275:
FD000000 - FDFFFFFF --> 16 MiByte
D0000000 - DFFFFFFF --> 256 MiByte
FA000000 - FBFFFFFF --> 32 MiByte
000A0000 - 000BFFFF --> 0,1 MiByte

--> ca. 304 MiByte

Effektiv nutzbar ca. 3,25 GiByte RAM

---------------------------------

HM55, 2 x 2 GiByte RAM, Mobility Radeon HD 5650/1.024 MiByte, Win 7 x64:

PCI Express Root Port @ HM55:
1/3B42:    F4A00000 - F5DFFFFF --> 20 MiByte
2/3B44:    F3600000 - F49FFFFF --> 20 MiByte
3/3B46:    F2200000 - F35FFFFF --> 20 MiByte
6/3B4C: F0200000 - F21FFFFF --> 32 MiByte

--> ca. 96 MiByte

PCI Express Root Port @ CPU:
E0000000 - F00FFFFF --> 257 MiByte
000A0000 - 000BFFFF --> 0,1 MiByte

--> ca. 257,1 MiByte

Mobility Radeon:
E0000000 - EFFFFFFF --> 256 MiByte
F0020000 - F003FFFF --> 0,1 MiByte
000A0000 - 000BFFFF --> 0,1 MiByte

--> ca. 256,2 MiByte

An den Beispielen kann man neben der Widerlegung des VRAM-Mythos folgendes sehr schön erkennen:
1. Den Hauptanteil am Adressbereich genehmigt sich die Grafikkarte, der Anteil kann sogar größer sein als die VRAM-Menge.
2. Beim HM55 reicht architekturbedingt bereits ein Blick auf den PCI Express Root Port der CPU, der sich >99 % des Speicherbereichs mit der dedizierten GPU teilt.

Ich würde dir gerne sagen, wie sich die 8800 GS samt zuständigem PCI Express Root Port in meinem P55-Testsystem diesbezüglich verhält, aber das müsste ich erstmal wieder flott kriegen, wozu mir die Zeit fehlt. Außerdem ruft ein bequemes Bett ... 

Davon abgesehen: P45-Datenblatt 3. Abschnitt _System Adress Map_ ist einen Blick wert. Top Of Low Usable DRAM (TOLUD) spielt erst unterhalb von 3,5 GiB eine Rolle, die Unterteilung erfolgt dann - meines Wissens, keine offizielle Angabe - starr in 256-MiB-Blöcken. Ausgehend von der anfangs beschriebenen XPDM-Mindestgröße kommt man also mit einer Grafikkarte mit >=256 MiByte und gängigen Intel-Chipsätzen bestenfalls auf 3,25 GiB.


----------



## ThoR65 (1. Oktober 2010)

Hi ruyven,
so schlimm ist das nicht. Ich mein, was sind in der heutigen Zeit schon 750 MiByte? 
Spaß beiseite. Ich schätze mal, dass dein Bios den MMIO deiner Graka schlichtweg falsch berechnet. 
Der MMIO-Bedarf deiner GraKa sollte sich so gestallten:
BAR 0 (3.094GB) 0xC6000000 Alignment 0x02000000 *32.000MB* ( Anywhere in 32-bit space )
BAR 1 (2.500GB) 0x0000A0000000 Alignment 0x20000000 *512.000MB* ( Anywhere in 64-bit space, Prefetchable )
BAR 3 (3.063GB) 0x0000C4000000 Alignment 0x04000000 *16.000MB* ( Anywhere in 64-bit space )
mit maxAlignment auf *512MB*-Grenze (Kann man mit SIV auslesen)
Für die restlichen Geräte schätze ich mal ca. 152MiByte RAM-Verbrauch.
Demnach berechnet sich der Speicher: 4096-152-560=3384 --> Alignment512 -->3072MB was ja stimmen würde.
Bei Dir macht das Bios aber folgendes: 4096-152-560=3384 --> Alignment512 -->3072MB --> *Alignment512* -->2560MB was nicht stimmen kann. 
Es wird zweimal ein Alignment von 512MiByte für die Graka zur verfügung gestellt, obwohl es nur einmal nötig ist. Und genau da liegt der Hund begraben. 
Um das ganze noch kurrioser zu gestallten: Dieses Phänomen trifft nicht auf alle Grakas zu. Scheinbar liegt es am Informationsausch zwischen GraKa und MB-Bios.
Tipp: versuch mal eine andere Graka, bzw. mach bei Deiner GraKa ein Biosupdate. Bei einigen Usern hats geholfen.

mfg
ThoR65


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Oktober 2010)

@Thor: Hast recht, bei Speicherausbauten bis 24 Gb sind 750 Mb kaum mehr als 3% 
Die von dir genannten Adressen kann ich nicht zuordnen (wo kann man die ?x???????? Adressen nachschlagen? Das würde mich auch für die Interpretation von Bluescreens mal interessieren), aber das mit der Graka kann mich mal ausprobieren.
Mal gucken, wieviel XP für die Adressierung einer RageII reserviert 
Aber obs hilft...: s.u.:

@Stephan:
Der Druide ist ein weiser Mann - auf einmal ergeben die Zahlen einen Sinn  (auf Hexcode hätte ich irgendwie auch mal selbst kommen können...)
Aber der Schuldige ist demnach Annonym:
Die Grafikkarte kommt insgesamt nur auf 577 1/8 MiB (was auch erschreckend viel ist)
Der Hauptstörenfried scheint mir "PCI-Bus" zu sein. Der Belegt 95500000-FeBFFFFF (insgesamt 1516 MiB), davon wird aber nur der Bereich bis C93030FF (d.h. die ersten 660 MiB) auch an irgendwelche Geräte vergeben (und selbst da sind ettliche Ports dabei, deren Bereich nur teilweise vom Gerät genutzt wird oder es gibt Lücken zwischen Geräten - aber nur im Bereich weniger MiB), weitere 857 MiB werden nicht weiter aufgeführt. Einfach ne Lücke zwischen der letzten Adresse, die der SMBus-Controller im Rahmen des PCI-Busses belegt und der ersten, die wieder von "Systemplatine" beansprucht wird (davon hab ich übrigens 9 Einträge. Die ersten 6 liegen en bloc vor und kommen zusammen aufs kByte genau auf den im Taskmanager angegeben Speicher - die anderen   )
Jemand ne Erklärung für sowas?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Oktober 2010)

Die Erklärung hat wohl doch was mit der Grafikkarte zu tun:
Mit einer RageII habe ich 3,75 GiB verfügbaren Arbeitsspeicher und der zusätzliche Platz resultiert direkt daraus, dass der "PCI-BUS"-Adressblock dann erst bei EFF00000 anfängt. Insgesamt hat er dann 237 MiB, von denen "nur" noch 105 MiB verschenkt werden.


----------



## ThoR65 (1. Oktober 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> @Thor: Hast recht, bei Speicherausbauten bis 24 Gb sind 750 Mb kaum mehr als 3%
> Die von dir genannten Adressen kann ich nicht zuordnen (wo kann man die ?x???????? Adressen nachschlagen? Das würde mich auch für die Interpretation von Bluescreens mal interessieren), aber das mit der Graka kann mich mal ausprobieren.
> Mal gucken, wieviel XP für die Adressierung einer RageII reserviert
> Aber obs hilft...: s.u.:


 
Hi ruyven,
zum auslesen des Systems inkl. gesammter Speicherbelegung nutze ich das Tool System Information Viewer. Von dort stammen auch die 3 BAR´s, die die GraKa für die Speicherreservierung benötigt. Erstaunlicherweise werden auch Geräte (bei mir der 2. LAN-Port, COM-Port) die deaktiviert sind, mit adressierten Speicher dargestellt. Anscheinend ist das deaktivieren irrelevant und das Bios Adressiert generell alle vorhandenen Geräte, ob nun aktiviert oder nicht. Ich stelle mir grad vor, was XP bei Dir übrig lässt, wenn Du dir eine GTX480 mit 1,5GiByte VRAM einbaust. Schätze mehr als 1 GiByte werden es nicht.  
Wieso Gigabyte (und andere Hersteller evtl. auch) diesen Missstand nicht beheben bleibt mir ein Rätsel. 

Edit:
 Wieso hast Du nur 9 Bereiche für die Systemplatine? Bei mir sind es 14, wovon 1 am Anfang steht, dann folgen vom 5. bis 11. weitere 7 am Stück. Einer hängt am 35.Platz auf 37 und 38 sowie 41 und 42 folgen zusammenhängende und der letzte steht am Ende. 


mfg
ThoR65


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Oktober 2010)

Nettes Tool. Bei mir siehts da so aus:


nVidia G92 [GeForce 9800 GTX/9800 GTX+] - Vendor ID 10DE-0612-23731682-A2  size 0x1000  PCIe BAR 0xC0000000 (63)
BAR 0 (3.094GB)          0xC6000000      Alignment 0x02000000   32.000MB  ( Anywhere in 32-bit space )
BAR 1 (2.500GB)          0x0000A0000000  Alignment 0x20000000  512.000MB  ( Anywhere in 64-bit space, Prefetchable )
BAR 3 (3.063GB)          0x0000C4000000  Alignment 0x04000000   64.000MB  ( Anywhere in 64-bit space )
BAR 5 (I/O Port)         Port 0xA000


Zum abschalten: Ich hab auch zwei Einträge für Netzwerkcontroller - aber es gibt ja auch drei für eine Grafikkarte.
Aber ich habe z.B. keinen für den dekativierten Firewirecontroller.


----------



## ThoR65 (1. Oktober 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nettes Tool. Bei mir siehts da so aus:
> 
> 
> nVidia G92 [GeForce 9800 GTX/9800 GTX+] - Vendor ID 10DE-0612-23731682-A2 size 0x1000 PCIe BAR 0xC0000000 (63)
> ...


 

Kannst Du mal unter PCI-Bus den Punkt PCI BARs anklicken? Mich würde mal interessieren was in der 1. BAR Area als Wert steht.


mfg
ThoR65


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Oktober 2010)

Meinst du sowas hier?

[PCI Bus] <- SIV - System Information Viewer V4.12 ...

Bus-Numb-Fun  IRQ  Vendor-Dev-Sub_OEM-Rev Class (5:63)           Vendor and Device Description  Showing 23 of 23

[0 - 00 - 0]       8086-2E20-50001458-03 Host Bridge             Intel P45 Chipset Processor to I/O Controller
[0 - 01 - 0]  16   8086-2E21-00000000-03 PCI Bridge (0-1) x16 (x16) Intel P45 Chipset PCIe Port 1
[0 - 26 - 0]  16   8086-3A37-50041458-00 UHCI USB Controller     Intel 82801JR (ICH10R) USB UHCI Controller #4
[0 - 26 - 1]  21   8086-3A38-50041458-00 UHCI USB Controller     Intel 82801JR (ICH10R) USB UHCI Controller #5
[0 - 26 - 2]  18   8086-3A39-50041458-00 UHCI USB Controller     Intel 82801JR (ICH10R) USB UHCI Controller #6
[0 - 26 - 7]  18   8086-3A3C-50061458-00 EHCI USB Controller     Intel 82801JR (ICH10R) USB EHCI Controller #2
[0 - 28 - 0]  16   8086-3A40-00000000-00 PCI Bridge (0-2) x0 (x1) Intel 82801JR (ICH10R) PCIe Port 1
[0 - 28 - 3]  19   8086-3A46-00000000-00 PCI Bridge (0-3) x1 (x1) Intel 82801JR (ICH10R) PCIe Port 4
[0 - 28 - 4]  16   8086-3A48-00000000-00 PCI Bridge (0-4) x1 (x1) Intel 82801JR (ICH10R) PCIe Port 5
[0 - 29 - 0]  23   8086-3A34-50041458-00 UHCI USB Controller     Intel 82801JR (ICH10R) USB UHCI Controller #1
[0 - 29 - 1]  19   8086-3A35-50041458-00 UHCI USB Controller     Intel 82801JR (ICH10R) USB UHCI Controller #2
[0 - 29 - 2]  18   8086-3A36-50041458-00 UHCI USB Controller     Intel 82801JR (ICH10R) USB UHCI Controller #3
[0 - 29 - 7]  23   8086-3A3A-50061458-00 EHCI USB Controller     Intel 82801JR (ICH10R) USB EHCI Controller #1
[0 - 30 - 0]       8086-244E-00000000-90 PCI Subtractive (0-5)   Intel 82801JR (ICH10R) Hub Interface to PCI Bridge
[0 - 31 - 0]       8086-3A16-50011458-00 ISA Bridge              Intel 82801JR (ICH10R) LPC Interface Controller
[0 - 31 - 2]  19   8086-2822-B0001458-00 RAID Controller         Intel 82801JR (ICH10R) 6 PORT SATA I/O Controller cc=RAID
[0 - 31 - 3]  5    8086-3A30-50011458-00 SMBus Controller        Intel 82801JR (ICH10R) SMBus Controller
[1 - 00 - 0]  16   10DE-0612-23731682-A2 VGA Controller x16 (x16) nVidia G92 [GeForce 9800 GTX/9800 GTX+]
[3 - 00 - 0]  19   197B-2363-B0001458-02 Disk Controller x1 (x1) JMicron JMB363 Controller [Gigabyte]
[4 - 00 - 0]  16   10EC-8168-E0001458-02 Ethernet Controller x1 (x1) Realtek RTL8168C(P)/8111C(P) PCIe Gigabit Ethernet Adapter [Gigabyte]
[5 - 00 - 0]  20   1102-0004-20021102-04 Audio Controller        Creative SB0350 Audigy ZS
[5 - 00 - 1]       1102-7003-00401102-04 Other Input             Creative Audigy Series Gameport
[5 - 00 - 2]  15   1102-4001-00101102-04 OHCI FireWire           Creative Audigy 2 Firewire Controller

Total of 6 PCI buses and 23 PCI devices in 0.285 seconds.  ...

[  OK ]  [ Copy]  [Windows][Machine] [Removal][USB Bus][Network][Volumes] [Drives] [SMB Bus][PCI Bus][PCI Dev] [ALL Dev]


----------



## ThoR65 (1. Oktober 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Meinst du sowas hier?
> ............


 

Eigentlich müsste es so aussehen: (PCI-Bus -----> PCI-BARs)  

BAR Area Base Address about Usage PCI Location Size about Proportion of Largest
0x0000D0000000 3.250GB TOLM [0 - 00 - 0]
1 0x0000D0000000 3.250GB BAR 1 [1 - 00 - 0] 0x1C000000 448.000MB (nVidia GT200b [GeForce GTX 285])
2 0x0000EC000000 3.688GB BAR 3 [5 - 00 - 0] 0x07E00000 126.000MB (Creative X-Fi Audio Processor)
3 0x0000F3E00000 3.811GB BAR 1 [5 - 00 - 0] 0x00200000 2.000MB (Creative X-Fi Audio Processor)
4 0x0000F4000000 3.813GB PCIEXBAR [0 - 00 - 0] 0x04000000 64.000MB (Intel P45 Chipset Processor to I/O Controller)
5 0x0000F8000000 3.875GB BAR 3 [1 - 00 - 0] 0x02000000 32.000MB (nVidia GT200b [GeForce GTX 285])
6 0x0000FA000000 3.906GB BAR 0 [1 - 00 - 0] 0x03CE0000 60.875MB (nVidia GT200b [GeForce GTX 285])
7 0x0000FDCE0000 3.966GB BAR 4 [3 - 00 - 0] 0x0001F000 124.000KB (Realtek RTL8168C(P)/8111C(P) IRQ16
8 0x0000FDCFF000 3.966GB BAR 2 [3 - 00 - 0] 0x001E1000 1.879MB (Realtek RTL8168C(P)/8111C(P) IRQ16
9 0x0000FDEE0000 3.968GB BAR 4 [4 - 00 - 0] 0x0001F000 124.000KB (Realtek RTL8168C(P)/8111C(P) IRQ17(deaktiviert))
10 0x0000FDEFF000 3.968GB BAR 2 [4 - 00 - 0] 0x000FD000 1012.000KB (Realtek RTL8168C(P)/8111C(P) IRQ17(deaktiviert))
11 0x0000FDFFC000 3.969GB BAR 0 [0 - 31 - 3] 0x00001000 4.000KB 
12 0x0000FDFFD000 3.969GB BAR 5 [0 - 31 - 2] 0x00001000 4.000KB 
13 0x0000FDFFE000 3.969GB BAR 0 [0 - 29 - 7] 0x00001000 4.000KB 
14 0x0000FDFFF000 3.969GB BAR 0 [0 - 26 - 7] 0x00D15000 13.082MB (Intel 82801JR (ICH10R) USB EHCI Controller #2)
15 0x0000FED14000 3.982GB MCHBAR [0 - 00 - 0] 0x00004000 16.000KB (Intel P45 Chipset Processor to I/O Controller)
16 0x0000FED18000 3.982GB DMIBAR [0 - 00 - 0] 0x00001000 4.000KB 
17 0x0000FED19000 3.982GB EPBAR [0 - 00 - 0] 0x000E7000 924.000KB (Intel P45 Chipset Processor to I/O Controller)
18 0x0000FEE00000 3.982GB APIC CPU-0 [0 - 00 - 0] 0x01200000 18.000MB 
Total 0x30000000 768.000MB

mfg
ThoR65


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Oktober 2010)

Hmm - nö, tut mir leid. Die Option "PCI Bars" finde ich nirgends. Das einzige, was man im PCI-Bus-Fenster anklicken kann, sind die Abschnitte, die in meinem letzten Post in eckigen Klammern stehen.
Vielleicht die falsche SIV-Version?


----------



## ThoR65 (2. Oktober 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hmm - nö, tut mir leid. Die Option "PCI Bars" finde ich nirgends. Das einzige, was man im PCI-Bus-Fenster anklicken kann, sind die Abschnitte, die in meinem letzten Post in eckigen Klammern stehen.
> Vielleicht die falsche SIV-Version?


 

Du musst bei PCI-Bus auf den schwarzen Pfeil klicken. Dann öffnet sich ein Popup, wo Du die PCI-BARs auswählen kannst. Guckst Du Anhang. Wenn Du die Version 4.12 hast ist sie aktuell.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Fenster der PCI-BARs sieht dann so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg
ThoR65


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Oktober 2010)

Nice. Diese Pfeile existiern bei mir schlichtweg nicht - aber wenn man erstmal weiß, wonach man sucht, dann probiert man irgendwann mal nen Rechtsklick aus, der die gleichen Menüs erscheinen lässt  :

[PCI BAR Addresses] <- SIV32X - System Information Viewer V4.12 ...

SIV32X - Physical Memory and PCI BARs on \\FLOCKE-XP - Windows XP x32 Professional  V5.01  Build 2600  Service Pack 3

Physical Area  Base Address          about Limit Address         about Size                  about Flags

1              0x000000001000      4.000KB 0x000000095000    596.000KB 0x000000094000    592.000KB 0x00000103
2              0x000000100000      1.000MB 0x000000FFF000     15.996MB 0x000000EFF000     14.996MB 0x00000103
3              0x000001000000     16.000MB 0x00009FEB0000      2.499GB 0x00009EEB0000      2.483GB 0x00000103
                                                                       0x00009FE43000      2.500GB

BAR Area  Base Address        about Usage       PCI Location  Size               about Proportion of Largest

          0x0000A0000000    2.500GB TOLM        [0 - 00 - 0]

1         0x0000A0000000    2.500GB BAR 1       [1 - 00 - 0]  0x20000000     512.000MB [#######################________________]
2         0x0000C0000000    3.000GB PCIEXBAR    [0 - 00 - 0]  0x04000000      64.000MB [##_____________________________________]
3         0x0000C4000000    3.063GB BAR 3       [1 - 00 - 0]  0x02000000      32.000MB [#______________________________________]
4         0x0000C6000000    3.094GB BAR 0       [1 - 00 - 0]  0x03000000      48.000MB [##_____________________________________]
5         0x0000C9000000    3.141GB BAR 5       [3 - 00 - 0]  0x00100000       1.000MB [_______________________________________]
6         0x0000C9100000    3.142GB BAR 4       [4 - 00 - 0]  0x00010000      64.000KB [_______________________________________]
7         0x0000C9110000    3.142GB BAR 2       [4 - 00 - 0]  0x000F0000     960.000KB [_______________________________________]
8         0x0000C9200000    3.143GB BAR 1       [5 - 00 - 2]  0x00004000      16.000KB [_______________________________________]
9         0x0000C9204000    3.143GB BAR 0       [5 - 00 - 2]  0x000FC000    1008.000KB [_______________________________________]
10        0x0000C9300000    3.144GB BAR 0       [0 - 29 - 7]  0x00001000       4.000KB [_______________________________________]
11        0x0000C9301000    3.144GB BAR 0       [0 - 26 - 7]  0x00001000       4.000KB [_______________________________________]
12        0x0000C9302000    3.144GB BAR 5       [0 - 31 - 2]  0x00001000       4.000KB [_______________________________________]
13        0x0000C9303000    3.144GB BAR 0       [0 - 31 - 3]  0x35A11000     858.066MB [######################################_]
14        0x0000FED14000    3.982GB MCHBAR      [0 - 00 - 0]  0x00004000      16.000KB [_______________________________________]
15        0x0000FED18000    3.982GB DMIBAR      [0 - 00 - 0]  0x00001000       4.000KB [_______________________________________]
16        0x0000FED19000    3.982GB EPBAR       [0 - 00 - 0]  0x000E7000     924.000KB [_______________________________________]
17        0x0000FEE00000    3.982GB APIC CPU-0  [0 - 00 - 0]  0x01200000      18.000MB [_______________________________________]
                                    Total                     0x60000000       1.500GB


----------



## ThoR65 (2. Oktober 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nice. Diese Pfeile existiern bei mir schlichtweg nicht - aber wenn man erstmal weiß, wonach man sucht, dann probiert man irgendwann mal nen Rechtsklick aus, der die gleichen Menüs erscheinen lässt  :
> ...........


 

Erstaunlich. Dein PCI-BAR 1 [1-00-0] wird mit 512 MiByte angegeben (entspricht dem VRAM). Bei mir hingegen werden nur 448 MiByte (bei 1024 MiByte VRAM) ausgeworfen.
Ich vermute, dass das Bios von deinem MB das Alignment für die VGA doppelt rechnet. 
Schau doch mal, ob du bei deiner GraKa ein neues Bios flashen kannst, bzw. ein neues Bios fürs MB vorhanden ist. Es hat wie gesagt bei einigen Betroffenen geholfen.

EDIT: ich sehe grad den Wert für den SMBus Controller. 858 MiByte ?? 


mfg
ThoR65


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Oktober 2010)

Fürs Board gibt es noch eine minimal neueres beta-BIOS (8c statt 8b), das wars. Für die Grafikkarte konnte ich bei XfX gar nichts finden. Jemand nen Tipp, wo man noch gucken könnte?


----------



## ThoR65 (2. Oktober 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Fürs Board gibt es noch eine minimal neueres beta-BIOS (8c statt 8b), das wars. Für die Grafikkarte konnte ich bei XfX gar nichts finden. Jemand nen Tipp, wo man noch gucken könnte?


 

Bios für XFX: ReMOSitory :: mvk.tech :: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 480 470 465 460 ATI Radeon HD 5970 5870 5850 5830 :: MVKTech :: On the Edge of Technology 
musst Deine Karte raussuchen. 

Bios fürs Board: Computertechnik JZelectronic 
Ganz nach unten scrollen, unter P45 suchen (aktuell ist dort 8h, allerdings als Test Bios). Funktionieren eigentlich genauso gut wie offizielle (nutze auch ein Test Bios).


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Oktober 2010)

*grummel*
Das mit der "eigenen Karte" wäre einfacher, wenn die die XfX-Bezeichnungen verwenden würden.
Ich hab die "765m" Ausführung - ist das "(BL)", "(XT)" oder " "? Da XfX die Dinger unterschiedlich übertaktet nicht ganz unerheblich...

Das 8h BIOS werde ich mal ausprobieren und hoffen, dass es nichts kaputt macht.


----------



## ThoR65 (2. Oktober 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> *grummel*
> Das mit der "eigenen Karte" wäre einfacher, wenn die die XfX-Bezeichnungen verwenden würden.
> Ich hab die "765m" Ausführung - ist das "(BL)", "(XT)" oder " "? Da XfX die Dinger unterschiedlich übertaktet nicht ganz unerheblich...
> 
> Das 8h BIOS werde ich mal ausprobieren und hoffen, dass es nichts kaputt macht.


 
Deswegen predige ich auch immer, das man die Verpackung aufbewahren soll.  Aber die Bezeichnung müsste auch auf dem PCB stehen (Aufkleber ?)


mfg
ThoR65


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab die Verpackung aufgehoben und da steht nichts weiter als "overclocked" 
PCB werde ich mal gucken, aber in aller Regel steht auch da nur die Seriennummer. (die hab ich auch so, hilft aber nicht weiter. Denn wie gesagt: zugehöriger Produktcode bei XfX ist: "GF 9800GTX 765M 512MB DDR3 DUAL DVI TV PCI-E".)
Ich weiß, dass XfX davor noch "Black Editions" hatte, aber afaik haben sie zur GTX+ schon aufgegeben - und "X3" kann ich erst recht zuordnen.


----------



## ThoR65 (2. Oktober 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich hab die Verpackung aufgehoben und da steht nichts weiter als "overclocked"
> PCB werde ich mal gucken, aber in aller Regel steht auch da nur die Seriennummer. (die hab ich auch so, hilft aber nicht weiter. Denn wie gesagt: zugehöriger Produktcode bei XfX ist: "GF 9800GTX 765M 512MB DDR3 DUAL DVI TV PCI-E".)
> Ich weiß, dass XfX davor noch "Black Editions" hatte, aber afaik haben sie zur GTX+ schon aufgegeben - und "X3" kann ich erst recht zuordnen.


 
Ich hätte evtl. noch ein Vorschlag zum GraKa Bios. Schnapp dir mal NiBitor und lese das Bios der Graka aus. Damit müsstest Du dann eigentlich rausbekommen, welche 9800er Du hast. 

Edit:
9800GTX+ hat als Standard Core Clock 740 MHz
9800GTX+(XT) hat als Standard Core Clock 765 MHz
9800GTX+(X3) hat als Standard Core Clock 775 MHz

mfg
ThoR65


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Oktober 2010)

Dann hab ich wohl "XT" 

Was ich nach einem Abend Streß auch habe
- herausgefunden, dass "test"BIOSe nichts für mich sind. Weder bei 8h noch bei 8g kam ich ins BIOS - hat man entfernen gedrückt, hat sich das System aufgehängt. Booten konnte ich so natürlich auch nicht, weil die ICH nicht im RAID-Modus war. Und als extra Bonus funktionierte der Floppy-Controller nicht mehr, so dass ich mehrere Stunden geflucht und probiert habe, bis mir endlich die rettende Idee kam, einen USB-Stick zum zurückflashen zu probieren...
- 3 GB RAM    
8C sorgt definitiv für eine Verbesserung, das könnte ich sogar dauerhaft akzeptieren. 

Lohnt sich ein Grafik-Flash noch (ich stehe flashen gerade etwas kritisch gegenüber...)? PCI-Bars sehen jetz so aus:


[PCI BAR Addresses] <- SIV - System Information Viewer V4.12 ...

SIV - Physical Memory and PCI BARs on \\FLOCKE-XP - Windows XP x32 Professional  V5.01  Build 2600  Service Pack 3

Physical Area  Base Address          about Limit Address         about Size                  about Flags

1              0x000000001000      4.000KB 0x000000095000    596.000KB 0x000000094000    592.000KB 0x00000103
2              0x000000100000      1.000MB 0x000000FFF000     15.996MB 0x000000EFF000     14.996MB 0x00000103
3              0x000001000000     16.000MB 0x0000BFEB0000      2.999GB 0x0000BEEB0000      2.983GB 0x00000103
                                                                       0x0000BFE43000      3.000GB

BAR Area  Base Address        about Usage       PCI Location  Size               about Proportion of Largest

          0x0000C0000000    3.000GB TOLM        [0 - 00 - 0]

1         0x0000C0000000    3.000GB BAR 1       [1 - 00 - 0]  0x34000000     832.000MB [#######################################]
2         0x0000F4000000    3.813GB PCIEXBAR    [0 - 00 - 0]  0x04000000      64.000MB [##_____________________________________]
3         0x0000F8000000    3.875GB BAR 3       [1 - 00 - 0]  0x02000000      32.000MB [#______________________________________]
4         0x0000FA000000    3.906GB BAR 0       [1 - 00 - 0]  0x03BE0000      59.875MB [##_____________________________________]
5         0x0000FDBE0000    3.965GB BAR 4       [4 - 00 - 0]  0x0001F000     124.000KB [_______________________________________]
6         0x0000FDBFF000    3.965GB BAR 2       [4 - 00 - 0]  0x001F9000       1.973MB [_______________________________________]
7         0x0000FDDF8000    3.967GB BAR 1       [5 - 00 - 2]  0x00007000      28.000KB [_______________________________________]
8         0x0000FDDFF000    3.967GB BAR 0       [5 - 00 - 2]  0x000FF000    1020.000KB [_______________________________________]
9         0x0000FDEFE000    3.968GB BAR 5       [3 - 00 - 0]  0x000FE000    1016.000KB [_______________________________________]
10        0x0000FDFFC000    3.969GB BAR 0       [0 - 31 - 3]  0x00001000       4.000KB [_______________________________________]
11        0x0000FDFFD000    3.969GB BAR 5       [0 - 31 - 2]  0x00001000       4.000KB [_______________________________________]
12        0x0000FDFFE000    3.969GB BAR 0       [0 - 29 - 7]  0x00001000       4.000KB [_______________________________________]
13        0x0000FDFFF000    3.969GB BAR 0       [0 - 26 - 7]  0x00D15000      13.082MB [_______________________________________]
14        0x0000FED14000    3.982GB MCHBAR      [0 - 00 - 0]  0x00004000      16.000KB [_______________________________________]
15        0x0000FED18000    3.982GB DMIBAR      [0 - 00 - 0]  0x00001000       4.000KB [_______________________________________]
16        0x0000FED19000    3.982GB EPBAR       [0 - 00 - 0]  0x000E7000     924.000KB [_______________________________________]
17        0x0000FEE00000    3.982GB APIC CPU-0  [0 - 00 - 0]  0x01200000      18.000MB [_______________________________________]
                                    Total                     0x40000000       1.000GB



Wenn ich das Prinzip richtig kapiert habe, dann hat die Grafikkarte jetzt über 800 MB belegt, der Gesamtspeicherverbrauch ist aber gesunken 
(Vermutlich versteh ichs nicht richtig...)


Der Haupt-PCI-Bus Eintrag im Gerätemanager belegt jetzt übrigens 1004MB, davon entfallen alleine 320 MB auf eine Lücke nach dem ersten 9800GTX+ Eintrag (der seinerseits rund 512MB groß ist)


----------



## ThoR65 (3. Oktober 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Dann hab ich wohl "XT"
> 
> Was ich nach einem Abend Streß auch habe
> - herausgefunden, dass "test"BIOSe nichts für mich sind. Weder bei 8h noch bei 8g kam ich ins BIOS - hat man entfernen gedrückt, hat sich das System aufgehängt. Booten konnte ich so natürlich auch nicht, weil die ICH nicht im RAID-Modus war. Und als extra Bonus funktionierte der Floppy-Controller nicht mehr, so dass ich mehrere Stunden geflucht und probiert habe, bis mir endlich die rettende Idee kam, einen USB-Stick zum zurückflashen zu probieren...
> ...


 
Hätte mit dem Test-Bios ja passen können. So sieht es aber schon ein wenig besser aus. 
Wie Du bemerkt hast nimmt die 9800er beim BAR1 jetzt 832 MiByte ein aber der Gesammtverbrauch an RAM ist gesunken. 
Erklärung hierfür: vorher war BAR1 [1-00-0] bei 512 MiByte. BAR0 [0-31-3] (SMBus Controller) hat 858 MiByte belegt.
Nun hat Bar1 [1-00-0] 832 MiByte (512+320) als RAM zugesprochen bekommen, BAR0 [0-31-3] belegt aber nur noch 4 KiByte. 320MiByte der 858 MiByte hat die 9800er bekommen und der Rest wurde freigegeben. 
Wenn Du damit leben kannst ist es gut, aber mMn könntest Du noch 512 MiByte (wenn das Alignment weiterhin bei 512 liegt) an RAM freibekommen,  wenn die 9800er kein volles Mapping anfordern würde. Und das ist mit einem Biosupdate der 9800er im oberen Bereich der Wahrscheinlichkeit machbar.
Entscheiden musst Du selbst. 


mfg
ThoR65


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Oktober 2010)

Na gut - Grafikkartenfehlflash ist wär ja auch nur halb so wild wie Mobofehlflash.

*blitzen geh*

1. rev03 BIOS von der Seite ist nicht zu meiner Karte kompatibel

2. rev02 ist guuuuuuuuuuuuutttttt   
Zwar nur eine Nummer weiter, als das, was drauf war - aber es bringt nochmal satte 512MB ein.
Der Haupteintrag der GTX+ hat nur noch 320MB, der Kleinkram bringts auf 93MB.


Da 3,5 GB das höchste sind, was man erwarten kann, bleibt mir an der Stelle wohl nur noch ein Danke übrig.
Das dürfte das erste Mal sein, dass ich ein echtes Problem habe und mir jemand im Forum (pcgh.de Forum eingeschlossen) eine Erklärung und eine 1:1 funktionierde Lösung bieten kann 
(d.h.: Es gab da mal noch ein Festplattenproblem, bei dem ich zwar noch n bissl rumprobieren musste, aber ohne einen gewissen ThoR65 wahrscheinlich nicht auf die richtige Idee gekommen wäre  )


----------



## ThoR65 (4. Oktober 2010)

Das sieht ja sensationell gut aus. Gratulation zu 1024 MiByte mehr freien RAM (könnte ja fast ein Rekord sein  ). Geh da aber nicht so verschwenderisch mit um.  Danke für das Lob.


mfg
ThoR65


----------

